# Last year in the uk



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy New Year to you all, hope you all had a lovely time.

This is our last year in the UK.

We are coming over for 3 weeks in December to look for a house to rent, then return to the UK to celebrate Christmas and New Year with our families, then fly back to Paphos the beginning of January with our dog Roxy.

Was over in August for a couple of weeks and met up with the lovely Talagirl and her husband , they both gave us very good advice, I will be in touch with you both again soon,,

Also met Dave, Letitia & Zach who are now settling there, so any info I would love to hear from you all.

This is a great site to be a part of.

Once again thanks Janet


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Exciting times.....and don't worry about Roxy...you will be more worried about the flight than she will be .....


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for that Hudswell as I have been worrying, but my husband John says the same as you.


----------



## Steve & Julie (Oct 11, 2014)

Exciting times.....all the very best for your imminent move....looking forward to our move later in 2015, retirement set for 01 July 15, not long after...we plan on moving to the Paphos area. Visiting Paphos end of Jan to clarify our planning a little more....looking forward to making new friends....Julie & Steve


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Julie & Steve, yes it exciting times, hope your move goes well. We have a met a few people and they are lovely, let us know how you's get on, Janet & John


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Lovely to read posts of people who are planning to come and live in Cyprus and looking forward to seeing old friends and making new ones. We liked Cyprus so much when I was working here that a few years later it was the only place for us to settle and enjoy our retirement. Just completed our first year back - yes, it was the right decision.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

It was nice to meet you last year. I hope your planning throughout 2015 heading towards you move all goes smoothly. If you have any specific questions, do not hesitate to message me.


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Zach, im sure nearer the time I will have loads of questions to ask. Got a Diary organised for what we have to do.


----------



## Jo42 (Jan 11, 2015)

We are just beginning our search for a home in Cyprus which will start off as a holiday home and hopefully become a more permanent home in the next 5 years. We plan to visit again in March, July and Oct/Nov this year.

It's great to be able to research these boards for answers to the many questions that come up. 
Thank you everyone and good luck to those with similar plans hopefully meet some of you as our search progresses!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jo.

Keep an eye on the Moufflon lounge section of the Cyprus forum for meet ups. We often have one in March and it would be a good opportunity to meet some of the forum regulars.
Also if you want to meet up for a chat over coffee when you are here members are always happy to meet and give advice and tips about moving here. There are many pitfalls which you need to know about to avoid making expensive mistakes.


----------



## Jo42 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you Veronica, yes it does seem like a minefield and we sometimes wonder if we are crazy to even consider buying property! But we're not rushing into anything and will listen to everyone's advice :juggle: Looking forward to our visit in March.


----------

